# Feeling stuck in my head



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

I have this feeling where it like im trapped inside my mind and i cant get out of it. its like im a prisoner of my own mind and i feel like if this persists i will go fuckin crazy. does anyone else have this feeling or know a way i can get rid of it?


----------



## xxxphillixxx (Jun 24, 2008)

visualize being connected to the world more. like try to feel out there. or just dont think about it. you dont check in on how your feeling about things when your not DP'd so why now you know? or just raise your self-esteem levels, i bet then it wouldnt seem like that big an issue.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Yeah i try to do that but its so fuckin hard. sometimes i feel normal and i'll be like "hey i justg felt normal" and then i feel my dp agian, it really fuckin sucks


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Yea it does feel like this but it does get better!


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

jimmyb said:


> Yea it does feel like this but it does get better!


How and how long did it take for you to get better?


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

i know what u mean, i am like this all the time, my entire life is now just analysing myself, feelin like my thoughts are not mine, i cant escape it either, feeling like someone is speaking in ur head, i want my life back


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Yes thats exactley it and i also would like to return to normal. i wonder what reality is like... ill bet its awesome


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

AntiSocial said:


> Yes thats exactley it and i also would like to return to normal. i wonder what reality is like... ill bet its awesome


lol i miss reality i used to live in reality and yes...
it truly is awesome


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

yeah i vaguley remember reality but i kind of remember it being a pretty cool place


----------

